# 8N battery/starter snafu



## chrisbrooks4753 (Jan 24, 2009)

Got a '52 Ford 8N with a 12V conversion. Battery died over the brutal winter. Bought a replacement of 750amps, but after installed, it wouldn't turn over and smoke came out of the starter. It was dang cold at the time. Do I have the wrong battery? Oil to cold to allow it to turn over? Is the starter toast? Thanks for your thoughts, guys.............chris


----------



## Sprockmonster (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you make sure that nothing (like the starter) was frozen? Might provide too much torque for the starter to handle.


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Mabe starter iced up. and couldn't turn. 
may have toasted it, because it couldn't turn.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you try tapping the back end of the starter with a soft rubber or plastic mallet. I've had to do this a couple of times on mine to get the starter to unstick!! Hope you haven't fried anything.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

pogobill said:


> Did you try tapping the back end of the starter with a soft rubber or plastic mallet. I've had to do this a couple of times on mine to get the starter to unstick!! Hope you haven't fried anything.


If this doesn't free things up, pull the starter off and check it out on the bench. Check the drive and make sure it's free and lubed well, and the bushings also. See if it works OK off the tractor. Good luck.


----------



## springforward1 (Apr 24, 2016)

*8n elec problem*

do u still have ur tractor? did u get it going? I have similar situation. replaced batt & solenoid. when I hooked-up battery, starter cranked without pushing started button and wouldn't stop. batt got hot,smoked and seeped batt acid. I finally got ground cable off and it stopped. any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds to me that you have hooked up the solenoid incorrectly. That seems to be the only thing you changed a part from the battery.


----------

